

How do you handle good people leaving your company? - byandyphillips


======
juliexiong
Remain positive about their decision because good and talented people will
move on to better opportunities. Stay in touch, especially because good and
talented people tend to attract the same crowd. You never know if they will
send someone your way.

------
lanna
I update my resume.

------
trevelyan
As the founder? Create a positive and attractive vision for the business and
you will attract more and better candidates.

------
johnnyfaehell
Find out why they're leaving and fix those issues. That way you can try and
prevent further personal losses.

